# Courtesy and Common Sense



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Two virtues we have all seen a great lack of on the water and everywhere else lately...yes we all know. 
I just wanted to put this out there in hopes it will be read by some of the people that are lacking in these departments and they will share with fellow googan tourists...if someone does not tell them what they are doing wrong many will not ever learn. 
When running from spot to spot looking for areas to wade or drift is it absolutely necessary to run your boat 60-100 feet from the shoreline the whole way even when the wind is very light and even the scaredy cat airboaters can run out there? Do you like disturbing a quiet back lake other people are already wading by shutting down between their boats and leaving the stereo blaring Taylor Swift and Luke Bryan? Then you make noise like a bunch of teenage girls, finally hop in the water, wade for five minutes and burn off to **** off some other people further down. Wading over the last few days I have seen more and more of it. There is a bay that is several miles wide and people can't keep off the shorelines even when they see anchored boats and wadefishermen working the area. I don't care if boats "don't really scare fish"...give people some room for the love of Pete and try to gently slide the anchor in the water if you decide to pull in next to other people that are already on a spot. It's like a distance and/or height competition for some of these googans, then when they pull anchor they drag the whole chain up the gunnel. Unreal. Rant over.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

At least you are fishing, but I can feel your pain. It's a me first world.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

The circle jerkers... Great post. Waiting for the responses to start piling in..


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Amen! I've been preaching this stuff more than 20 years. Sometimes I think, "Oh what the heck...save your breath...the preaching hasn't accomplished a darn thing." Then I begin to wonder where we'd be without the preaching, I mean it could actually be worse. So I guess I will keep preaching.

Please respect your fellow anglers. Do unto them only as you might approve them doing to you. -EJ


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Well put. My favorite is when someone posts up in the middle of an entrance to a back lake and then gets irritated when boats pass by too close.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I was guilty at one time as I didn't know any better. I'm sure most were. Quickly saw the error of my ways and have since become a much better boater and much better fisherman. Unfortunately it is with great failure that is the only way we learn.

Be overly considerate yall. Very simple......follow the Golden Rule!

Go fish with a good fisherman and see what it takes to consistently put fish in the boat. You will see that it is a lot of little details and hard work. Inconsiderate boaters chop down all your hard work to stealth into an area or leave fish unpressured so you can pick them off one at a time or set up that stalk for the trophy you have been stalking for 4 million casts.....


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

CRGR said:


> Well put. My favorite is when someone posts up in the middle of an entrance to a back lake and then gets irritated when boats pass by too close.


I dont fish back lakes but do fish in some narrow cuts. If you're in the cut fishing a shore line i give as much room as possible and slow down to an idle. if you're an idiot anchored at the mouth, i just cruise on by and dont even bother trying to give room. maybe not the most mature thing to do but it's annoying to have people anchored the one way in/out



sgrem said:


> I was guilty at one time as I didn't know any better. I'm sure most were. Quickly saw the error of my ways and have since become a much better boater and much better fisherman. Unfortunately it is with great failure that is the only way we learn.
> 
> Be overly considerate yall. Very simple......follow the Golden Rule!
> 
> Go fish with a good fisherman and see what it takes to consistently put fish in the boat. You will see that it is a lot of little details and hard work. Inconsiderate boaters chop down all your hard work to stealth into an area or leave fish unpressured so you can pick them off one at a time or set up that stalk for the trophy you have been stalking for 4 million casts.....


I'm lucky/grateful my Dad showed me the right way when i was a kid.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Great post Smack. Common sense went out the window long ago. It's a its not yours, so I'll do whatever I want type deal. I see it quite often, and when you tell someone what they are doing/did wrong, they get butt hurt over the deal. Just to avoid altercations, I've just learned to ignore it and not get mad anymore. Yes, it sux when some dimwit burns the whole flat, churning up mud with his prop. If there were fish there before the numbnut shut the bite down, I will wade back to my boat and grab a bite or a drink and change out hooks on a few baits while things settle out. Most of the time the fish will go back to feeding.

A lot of people get caught up staring at their GPS instead of paying attention to their surroundings. They will run from A to B and run over anything that's in that path! If there are boats drifting and your spot is well beyond those boats, swing upwind several hundred yds and then continue your course! It's not gonna hurt your fuel and the GPS will get you there! Sometimes this is unavoidable, so the people fishing should also realize that in certain spots, boats are and will be coming through.

Good luck.


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

CRGR said:


> Well put. My favorite is when someone posts up in the middle of an entrance to a back lake and then gets irritated when boats pass by too close.


x2

Can't fix stupid...


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Dropping storage lids, instead of quietly closing them, is my pet peeve.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is Elvis in his purple sweat suit and a wannabe fishing guide encroaching on a set of birds two fridays ago. Never saw either put a fish in the boat but they sure had fun. Guy on a bath tub without a TM thought about driving between me and another boat (100 yds apart) but I told him it was a bad ideer.
The Tx tagged pathfinder sure was purty but didn't get the concept of drifting with the wind and instead wanted to fish infront of my boat. I honestly doubt any of these people could be taught how to fish or handle a boat in order to catch fish.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Raymond, that picture is priceless!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

If common sense was really common, there wouldn't be a special name for it.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

mack do you got something against luke bryan or taylor swift lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This was not a complaint, just a reminder or possibly a post some people can learn from. We all started somewhere but if no one showed us the ropes we would still run around aimlessly like these cats. Let people know they are doing it all wrong and how to do it right and we possibly may have at least a few more guts on the water that start to "get it". I have drifted twenty boats wide on Sabine and we all caught fish and no one ran through the fish or cut anyone off. It was like synchronized swimming but drift fishing for most of the day. Not very common!


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

The boat cut at the Bolivar Jetty is famous for people parking all over it.


----------



## lurker (Feb 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When running from spot to spot looking for areas to wade or drift is it absolutely necessary to run your boat 60-100 feet from the shoreline the whole way even when the wind is very light and even the scaredy cat airboaters can run out there?


you could have a 40mph wind, be in a 13ft aluminum boat, and STILL be in the wrong running 100ft off of the shoreline if it means encroaching on other fishermen.

buy a bigger boat with a V, or stay home on windy days. i don't try to run my deeper draft boat into lakes where i shouldn't be, you shouldn't screw up my fishing because your boat can't handle open water.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

FAQ site rule #30


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This was not a complaint, just a reminder or possibly a post some people can learn from. We all started somewhere but if no one showed us the ropes we would still run around aimlessly like these cats. Let people know they are doing it all wrong and how to do it right and we possibly may have at least a few more guts on the water that start to "get it". I have drifted twenty boats wide on Sabine and we all caught fish and no one ran through the fish or cut anyone off. It was like synchronized swimming but drift fishing for most of the day. Not very common!


KORRECT, butttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt they have to want to work with ya instead of the One for All mentality that is prevalent on the water today. Just to my north in the pic there was a Skeeter bay boat doing a good job. He moved west on My que and stopped on my que, he caught fish. He also called the Guide out when he busted up on the birds. Guides response; "if i don't do it, someone else will":headknock Elvis ended up trolling circles around the boat on anchor close enough to hand ya a sammich and left through the clown show on his big motor. Maybe some 3x5 index cards with picture grams for those riding the Short Bus, errybody gets a card when they troll by and are instructed to read prior to moving past go.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

LA Wader said:


> Raymond, that picture is priceless!


Ha! That was the bestest set of birds on the whole lake. Errybody came from miles around to fish in my bucket avoiding the other 3-4 sets they drove through.sad3sm


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I like Merle,Coe,Jennings n Jones better.
Brother man there ain't nothing gonna change the snow ball been heading fer heII fer years now and the good times are really over fer good.I respect your rant very much.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> If common sense was really common, there wouldn't be a special name for it.


Common sense is not always common practice. Dad taught me that with a few of my youthful mishaps.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

JAHAs in tha POC


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Blaring Taylor swift lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Solodaddio said:


> Blaring Taylor swift lol


Backwards upside down flatbill visors, SALTLIFE shirts with ten rods with popping corks and 36" leaders casting live shrimp in 18" water.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

dont forget all the "sponsor" stickers on their boats smack...YETI till I die


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

*Common Sense?*

.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

So, i started a drift last week at the mouth of a large cove. I saw a bunch of waders about a 30min drift wading towards me. They kept coming and i kept drifting, it was a quite day, little wind, clear water - we got to within casting distance of each others corky`s but steered clear as we drifted by. I dont have a trolling motor but didnt want to crank up the big motor to move out of their way even though i wanted to because that would have messed with their wade which i didnt want to do because i wade too and its fekking irritating having someone mess with your drift. Was that the right thing to do or would you as a wader have expected me to move my boat earlier?


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Good question GeeTee. I must qualify my response and let you know I am primarily a wade fisherman. Your scenario I default to who ever could move without disrupting the water in your case I would have started my motor about 100 yards out and moved around them. I have been wading behind drifters that have dropped anchor because they got on some fish. They were ahead of me so I avoided them and went back to my boat. Yes they pulled up on me but a fair distance initially from where I started my wade. I have to be a little careful and could be criticized for wading a long way from my boat. If I do i will be the one to move around/head back to my boat and not disrupt other folks. Interested in the comments this post might bring.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

very true, with that being said- you always have the guys that, no matter how much room you give them, they're still going to flip you the bird. I remember once in east bay these guys were wading a shoreline and I'm 175 yards off the shoreline IDLING BY them and they went absolutely bazerk. of course I couldn't hear their voices because I was so far away. that's unnecessary, if you want to fish without another boat around- get a nice poling skiff and bury yourself deep in the marsh where other boats can't go.


----------



## jhaines (Sep 29, 2006)

*Flatsworthy.com*

Sat through an interesting seminar last Saturday at FTU @ the I-10 location given by Chuck Naiser, a fly fishing guide out of Rockport where he discussed Flatsworthy, an organization that looks to promote on the water etiquette among all users types of the bay resources.

Chuck discussed that the time had come to start making an attempt to spread the word to educate all users of the bay resources the need to show fellow users respect and courtsey while on the water in an effort to improve the experience for everyone that uses the bays systems.

The organization is pretty new and they are looking for folks to volunteer and get involved to help get the word out and build traction.

Check out their website if you are interested.

http://flatsworthy.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

therocket37 said:


> very true, with that being said- you always have the guys that, no matter how much room you give them, they're still going to flip you the bird. I remember once in east bay these guys were wading a shoreline and I'm 175 yards off the shoreline IDLING BY them and they went absolutely bazerk. of course I couldn't hear their voices because I was so far away. that's unnecessary, if you want to fish without another boat around- get a nice poling skiff and bury yourself deep in the marsh where other boats can't go.


I built a poling skiff that floats in 7" and you would not believe the people in airboats and boats that can run skinny but not jump up skinny. People peruse the marsh just to see how many redfish they can film on their gopro and don't even stop and fish. No place is safe or tucked away from idiots unless you go to the vast marsh of Louisiana or somewhere like that.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> disturbing a quiet back lake other people are already wading...There is a bay that is several miles wide and people can't keep off the shorelines even when they see anchored boats and wadefishermen working the area.... then when they pull anchor they drag the whole chain up the gunnel...


1) Where were you fishing, google map and gps coordinates preferred.

2) What bay are you talking about, also what shorelines are you talking about?

3) How does drag the whole chain up the gunnel disturb you?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

We were on a wade one time right after a brisk cold front had hit near Rockport. We had a pattern going that winter, where some Trout would stack up in this gut, which drained a large tidal flat. We hit the trout there a couple of weekends, each after a strong cold front. So that morning, we had our trout wading in about 3.5 feet of cold water. Next thing, we move up into some adjacent grass flats, which were barely deep enough to float the stringer, and start catching some nice reds.

Next thing we know, some dudes come walking up from about 200 yards away, proceed to step over my 15 foot stringer with my trout on it and the float, and then move in within 15 feet of my right side. At this point, my buddies had limited on reds, but I lacked one, having released 3 rats. So, the guy on the left, sees me cast, and then proceeds to throw across my line, and tangle the **** out of our stuff. Then he reels all the way in, says "Oh, sorry, I must have gotten your line". Now it takes a good 20 minutes to get it untangled, and in the meantime, his buddy catches 3 or 4 nice reds out of the same area I was fishing before the SNAFU. I was so mad I couldn't see straight.

Nothing amazes me now. I just shook my head, walked back to the boat, to the tune of my buddies giggling...cause they saw all of it, while eating a sammich. Next thing I know, power pole is up, and we are doing donuts in front of those googans. ROFL....they probably wondered ***?

Here is a post of our original potlickers adventure, that we wrote up on 2cool in 2007. Timely, but a fun read....man....I miss @wading_fool! We need to get together soon and wade something, bro!

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=96692


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Aggieangler I have done the same thing and I might do it again. I have made a commitment that the next time something like that happens to me I am just going to politely make them feel very stupid while explaining to them what they did wrong. I have never had the discipline to do it so far I but I am going to try. See I dont think the donuts phase those guys. I realize I am talking big (sitting in my office) but I am going to try to hold my anger in check. I should have an update within a month or 2 given the frequency of these type of situations. Wish me luck!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

BlueDawg said:


> Aggieangler I have done the same thing and I might do it again. I have made a commitment that the next time something like that happens to me I am just going to politely make them feel very stupid while explaining to them what they did wrong. I have never had the discipline to do it so far I but I am going to try. See I dont think the donuts phase those guys. I realize I am talking big (sitting in my office) but I am going to try to hold my anger in check. I should have an update within a month or 2 given the frequency of these type of situations. Wish me luck!


LOL. I hear ya...I posted a link...go check out the pic!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Figured I'd share a positive story that might give some of y'all some hope.

About a month and a half ago I was fishing a marsh out of Surfside. I run a small 13' microskiff for this type of fishing and I was poling my way down a long long marsh drain on may way to some back lakes. It's the main drain and is probably 3 ft deep ~15' wide for reference. I hear a boat off in the distance and can tell it's running up in the same marsh I'm in. Being that I'm a small boat and in essentially what is a channel, I push my boat up into the grass to get out of the way and hold my push pole up so I can make sure he at least sees me, fully expecting that this guy is going to run by me on plane (which I'm fine with at this point). To my surprise, the guy (who might I add is in a tower, burner type boat that so many people love to hate on) shuts down as soon as he sees me. I see him start moving to drop his trolling motor off the front at which point I wave him through. He then asks if I mind him coming through on the big motor and I told him that's fine. He putters on past me and we exchange head nods and good lucks and each go about our day fishing without being p1ssed off. I'll also add these guys were younger guys which are usually the stereotypical offenders. 

I can't tell you how much that little exchange gave me faith in other boaters out there. If the two guys on that boat (I wanna say it was a majek) read this, thank you for the courtesy on the water and if you see me back in a marsh again poling down a drain feel free to stay on plane to run past me, don't get stuck bc of me. Just give me time to get out of the way.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Southpaw there is hope!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad I don't do the silly bay fishing thing. If only I could go back in time to fish with Zane and Ernest.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

southpaw said:


> Figured I'd share a positive story that might give some of y'all some hope.
> 
> About a month and a half ago I was fishing a marsh out of Surfside. I run a small 13' microskiff for this type of fishing and I was poling my way down a long long marsh drain on may way to some back lakes. It's the main drain and is probably 3 ft deep ~15' wide for reference. I hear a boat off in the distance and can tell it's running up in the same marsh I'm in. Being that I'm a small boat and in essentially what is a channel, I push my boat up into the grass to get out of the way and hold my push pole up so I can make sure he at least sees me, fully expecting that this guy is going to run by me on plane (which I'm fine with at this point). To my surprise, the guy (who might I add is in a tower, burner type boat that so many people love to hate on) shuts down as soon as he sees me. I see him start moving to drop his trolling motor off the front at which point I wave him through. He then asks if I mind him coming through on the big motor and I told him that's fine. He putters on past me and we exchange head nods and good lucks and each go about our day fishing without being p1ssed off. I'll also add these guys were younger guys which are usually the stereotypical offenders.
> 
> I can't tell you how much that little exchange gave me faith in other boaters out there. If the two guys on that boat (I wanna say it was a majek) read this, thank you for the courtesy on the water and if you see me back in a marsh again poling down a drain feel free to stay on plane to run past me, don't get stuck bc of me. Just give me time to get out of the way.


Good story.

I try and give waders and drifters very wide berths, sometime you get caught in a choke point or have drifters come in behind you with no outlet, all you can do then is ease out as quiet as possible,

A few days ago I was headed to an area I thought would produce with the weather we were having. I noticed a very well known guide on the spot in his boat with three waders close by. I've known him for years, I eased in real slow behind them, we talked for a few minutes, and he eased out real slow keeping 
the area real quiet. I hammered the trout in that spot.

Going back to smacks op, I agree if we all show as much courtesy as possible, a better culture will develop, at least there will be a better chance of it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Figured I'd share a positive story that might give some of y'all some hope.
> 
> About a month and a half ago I was fishing a marsh out of Surfside. I run a small 13' microskiff for this type of fishing and I was poling my way down a long long marsh drain on may way to some back lakes. It's the main drain and is probably 3 ft deep ~15' wide for reference. I hear a boat off in the distance and can tell it's running up in the same marsh I'm in. Being that I'm a small boat and in essentially what is a channel, I push my boat up into the grass to get out of the way and hold my push pole up so I can make sure he at least sees me, fully expecting that this guy is going to run by me on plane (which I'm fine with at this point). To my surprise, the guy (who might I add is in a tower, burner type boat that so many people love to hate on) shuts down as soon as he sees me. I see him start moving to drop his trolling motor off the front at which point I wave him through. He then asks if I mind him coming through on the big motor and I told him that's fine. He putters on past me and we exchange head nods and good lucks and each go about our day fishing without being p1ssed off. I'll also add these guys were younger guys which are usually the stereotypical offenders.
> 
> I can't tell you how much that little exchange gave me faith in other boaters out there. If the two guys on that boat (I wanna say it was a majek) read this, thank you for the courtesy on the water and if you see me back in a marsh again poling down a drain feel free to stay on plane to run past me, don't get stuck bc of me. Just give me time to get out of the way.


I fish there too, southpaw. And most folks there are a okay. Last time there, a boat was anchored near the entrance, a boat came through ahead of us and got cursed. We waited in the kayaks a bit to see if they would move or something, then pushed on through as far as we could get away in the small channel. We got the stink eye too. As you know, there is a vast amount of water beyond the entrance. A couple more boats (weekend) slowly came through after us and we heard the swearing. Why do people think they own a narrow channel to expanse water beyond.? They were freaking anchored. Anyway, they noisly pulled up anchor and beat it out of there. But nine times out of ten, it's a friendly spot. I do just what you do when a power boat comes along. You hear them well before they get on you.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Solodaddio said:


> Blaring Taylor swift lol


We always bang dj screw leaving the ramp. No one ever follows us.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

tomtom83 said:


> We always bang dj screw leaving the ramp. No one ever follows us.


Hahaha my dawg!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Backwards upside down flatbill visors, SALTLIFE shirts with ten rods with popping corks and 36" leaders casting live shrimp in 18" water.


Why is you be hatin on us! With the stereo system worth more than the motor!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Solodaddio said:


> Why is you be hatin on us! With the stereo system worth more than the motor!


So that's you huh ? Funny but so true nowadays. I blame it on the boom boom music i.e. rap, which cause them to need bigger stereo systems with bigger AMP's in their boats to handle the base without blowing out the speakers. sad3sm Some good info and stories in this thread.

There's still courteous people on the water, we just need to start spreading the word to help the people that don't know any better learn how to be. Not much we can do about the ones that don't listen but try to avoid them..at all cost on the water and on the road.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

A


GeeTee said:


> So, i started a drift last week at the mouth of a large cove. I saw a bunch of waders about a 30min drift wading towards me. They kept coming and i kept drifting, it was a quite day, little wind, clear water - we got to within casting distance of each others corky`s but steered clear as we drifted by. I dont have a trolling motor but didnt want to crank up the big motor to move out of their way even though i wanted to because that would have messed with their wade which i didnt want to do because i wade too and its fekking irritating having someone mess with your drift. Was that the right thing to do or would you as a wader have expected me to move my boat earlier?


Ah, NO if you were drifting with the wind and they were wading into the wind. Guess those were rookie waders coming at ya.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Copano/Aransas said:


> So that's you huh ? Funny but so true nowadays. I blame it on the boom boom music i.e. rap, which cause them to need bigger stereo systems with bigger AMP's in their boats to handle the base without blowing out the speakers. sad3sm Some good info and stories in this thread.
> 
> There's still courteous people on the water, we just need to start spreading the word to help the people that don't know any better learn how to be. Not much we can do about the ones that don't listen but try to avoid them..at all cost on the water and on the road.


Nah, just kidding. But I've been burned by some of these folks in west bay a couple times.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Solodaddio said:


> Nah, just kidding. But I've been burned by some of these folks in west bay a couple times.


Yeah I knew that I was just messing with ya. I was serious about stereo thing though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Crank up the tunes, lite up a fish whistle, and troll


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

tomtom83 said:


> We always bang dj screw leaving the ramp. No one ever follows us.


I can not even describe how perfect this post is.....greenies heading your way sir!

-SA


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I agree with Mac. And when he and I fished the other day we had multiple shore line runners and actually had one guy that we commended for stellar effort in doing the right thing. 

2 guys were poling a hells bay or similar along a shoreline. We hit a shoreline cove about a half mile ahead of them. Eventually they reached our area...I was about to wave them through, but they had already started poling around us wide... they polled out 200 yards and eased along with the outboard until they were completely around us... They could have blown out and back in BUT they didn't.... That sort of respect deserves props.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Mack if you can't catch fish don't blame us, I bought this mach 4 boat and by god I'm going to use it. Sorry I'll move down a few more feet next time, and keep the Taylor a little lower.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cpthook said:


> Mack if you can't catch fish don't blame us, I bought this mach 4 boat and by god I'm going to use it. Sorry I'll move down a few more feet next time, and keep the Taylor a little lower.


At least jam some good music while you act like a googan!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I built a poling skiff that floats in 7" and you would not believe the people in airboats and boats that can run skinny but not jump up skinny. People peruse the marsh just to see how many redfish they can film on their gopro and don't even stop and fish. No place is safe or tucked away from idiots unless you go to the vast marsh of Louisiana or somewhere like that.


No, unfortunately, they have arrived here too. Mostly over here though, if you're in the way back stuff, you are very courteous, never know when you might need help! There is hope though, but don't give up.

I was fishing a great set of birds on Big Lake a couple weeks ago, shallow water, couple hundred yards off the bank max. I had one small jon-boat pull up, two young guys pull by, I waved them in, they came in quietly and started catching a few fish.

I was nailing very decent fish on pretty much every cast, and a redfish about every fifth fish. I was sending the reds back, after about 14 fish in the box, I was tossing the trout back too. I didn't want to really clean the two reds in the box, so eased over closer to the boys and they really wanted them. I saw what they were throwing, they saw mine, it was pretty clear that the bait I had was working really well. I tossed them a bag of the pearl pink Chickenboys, told them to have a good day, fish slow and light jig heads, the better fish were on the bottom, on with the reds.

Now, during all this, the birds are still going nuts, we are fishing, and some bozo in a fairly new small Carolina skiff, with a top, registered in Colorado, blows right past us, like half a decent cast away despite our arm waving hollering etc. Fish go down, birds lift off, we took a break to put the reds in their box. These two guys weren't twenty yet, but they were already understanding what NOT to do.

I saw the guys with the Carolina pulling out of the ramp leaving as I pulled up. A few years ago, a few beers ago, my brother and I would have commented about what an inconvenience two flat trailer tires would have been.... but these days, just not worth the trouble. They were so dense, they'd never connect it.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

tomtom83 said:


> We always bang dj screw leaving the ramp. No one ever follows us.


All work no play.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Favor to ask...I've never joined a drift so to speak...can someone let me know proper etiquette?

I assume one would wait off a bit from the other boats...gauge the current and wind...define the boundaries of the bird/fish action...wait for a spot to open up at the top of the drift and ease in quietly...and then regulate direction/speed with trolling motor or drift sock...sound about right?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO, Yep priceless, next time throw an anchor straight up , and when it hits ask them if they are catching any??:rotfl:



R Little said:


> Here is Elvis in his purple sweat suit and a wannabe fishing guide encroaching on a set of birds two fridays ago. Never saw either put a fish in the boat but they sure had fun. Guy on a bath tub without a TM thought about driving between me and another boat (100 yds apart) but I told him it was a bad ideer.
> The Tx tagged pathfinder sure was purty but didn't get the concept of drifting with the wind and instead wanted to fish infront of my boat. I honestly doubt any of these people could be taught how to fish or handle a boat in order to catch fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TXSlapNTickle said:


> Favor to ask...I've never joined a drift so to speak...can someone let me know proper etiquette?
> 
> I assume one would wait off a bit from the other boats...gauge the current and wind...define the boundaries of the bird/fish action...wait for a spot to open up at the top of the drift and ease in quietly...and then regulate direction/speed with trolling motor or drift sock...sound about right?


Exactly! Drift or troll out past the action and crank up big motor and go around everyone and come back in from the top again. Never run back the path you just drifted because you will be running through potential fish.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I just have a habit of using my trolling motor coming into, moving around in, or leaving a spot when around other boats or not. That way I don't make any unnecessary noise


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

These posts are worth it if one guys reads it and changes his ways. However, I have little hope based off of my consistent experiences fishing south of CC over the last 20 years. It's only getting worse to be honest with you. Baffin isn't so bad because everyone is "scared" of it. But get anywhere north of that like the KR shoreline and it's brutal. 2 miles of water between the shore and ICW and they are so close they could high five the Nilgai on the way by!


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

TXSlapNTickle said:


> Favor to ask...I've never joined a drift so to speak...can someone let me know proper etiquette?
> 
> I assume one would wait off a bit from the other boats...gauge the current and wind...define the boundaries of the bird/fish action...wait for a spot to open up at the top of the drift and ease in quietly...and then regulate direction/speed with trolling motor or drift sock...sound about right?


I wouldn't neccesarily call it joining a drift but you have the right idea. Unless it's a huge set of birds, two boats are plenty and three is overkill. In my pic there were NINE boats within two hundred yards all salivating to get in the sweet spot. Two boats were anchored and had been for the entire episode, they caught fish when the fish came by them. Try to stay two long cast away from any boat on anchor or drifting, use your TM to adjust angle, $hit happens and when it does apologize, watch what the boats who are catching fish are doing and mimic their actions. Guy next to me was clueless but smart enough to follow my lead. Caught him after the cluster with PP down casting into the wind. Don't cut off a drift, you will be verbally decapitated. There were a min of three sets of birds picking before during and after the clown show but errybody was so intent on catching they never saw them. Finally, don't ask a guy cleaning fish where he caught them because that's rude and lazy.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Add to SKIPJACKSLAYER's Reputation
> I just have a habit of using my trolling motor coming into, moving around in, or leaving a spot when around other boats or not. That way I don't make any unnecessary noise


That's an excellent habit to have!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

R Little is on the money.

Two boats, can work a set of birds, three, is really pushing it.

Use your GPS. Mark where the birds started at. Try to stay upwind as much as possible, makes longer downwind casts to the sweet spot much easier. If/when the birds quit or the inevitable "too many boats" sends the fish down, just chill for a few minutes. Let everyone leave, most will, and then troll motor, or use big motor, NOT GOING THRU PATH THE BIRDS AND FISH WENT, and circle around, re-drift the same path. You'll catch fish 9 out of ten times.

I hate it when I am on good fish under a set of birds, and a boat pulls up from downwind. They can't throw far enough upwind, so they get closer, and closer. And then wonder where the birds went???? If I just mark the GPS, I'll find the fish again in a few minutes. They don't go far usually. Usually, thankfully, the offending boat leaves, off to spoil another guys day somewhere else.

If you aren't the first boat on a set of birds, don't be the 3rd, 4th or 5th. Drive on, there is usually several more sets down the way. Usually you'll do better, working a set alone or with no more than one other boat, than pot-licking a set already being worked.

This next advice is the hardest. Fish SLOWER, it's so hard to do, when you can catch fish working your soft bait quick thru the schoolies. The better fish are deeper, and lazier.

Last summer on Big Lake, when the fresh water was everywhere, you could still catch decent fish on the deep refs, but you had to be on bottom, and slow, very VERY slow. Most people couldn't do it, it's just too hard to slow down that much. Some fish were caught on bait, but big slow plastics worked real good too.

Late edit - lose the drift sock for bird fishing, use the TM, learn to hold position with it. Sometimes, the fish move upwind, and you have to backpedal quietly.

And I like that no closer than two long casts rule - make it two of MY long casts! Downwind with a heavy bait even!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> At least jam some good music while you act like a googan!


how else am I supposed to correct my hidden teenage angst I buried so many years ago?

#taylor


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Good post on fishing birds R. Little and Marshman. I've fished two boats on birds many times only because the other boat joined me. I personally have a rule, if there's a boat on a group of birds, I am not gonna bother that boat. I will find fish elsewhere. I've had people come get on the same group of birds as me when there were 4 unattended groups of birds in plain sight! Lots of people get tunnel vision on the water! Pay attention to the whole picture, not one little part of the picture.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

It's bad everywhere but boaters to wader etiquette is realllllly lacking up on Sabine ,based mostly on ignorance to it, i'll give it that but it still sucks. Had a Triton with three dudes come around a corner full blast the other day right down the shoreline were wading give us about a 50 yard berth then proceed to big motor directly into our path about 30 yards in front. I'm very easy going and can handle most BS but come on now there is about 4 miles of the same exact shoreline and you shut it down and powerpole directly in front of us. THEN the guys cast about 10 casts and then burn the h*** outta there and literally head straight for another boat drifting a flat we weren't far from and then proceed to potlick those poor guys. Fishin' Soldier was with me and saw it himself! It's hard to believe people can be such goobers but it definitely happens. We all can get better but there will still be bad apples and I hate to say it but that just wont change.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's Pete? I like to throw some change at people in the middle of the cut like a toll booth then full throttle out of there.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I bought a boat in August and would rather make friends on the water than enemies.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

wpeschel said:


> Thanks for posting this. I bought a boat in August and would rather make friends on the water than enemies.


That's what my friends intentions were, educating yourself before you jump into anything is the best way to have a jump on the learning curve. Share this with others. It is a website/organization devoted to what we are discussing on this thread. Share it!
http://flatsworthy.com/


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Flatsworthy may be the future and the answer to courtesy and ALL fishermen getting along . Could this be a model we can all follow!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I read about flatsworthy on the Texas saltwater magazine a few months ago. I think it was Capt. Jay Watkins that talked about it. Sounds legit. You know what would be awesome? Is if somehow TPWD would make mandatory in order to renew your tags that you passed a short online course on boaters etiquette created by flatsworthy or something. No matter if you duck hunt, run an air boat, fish or cruise. Or also to get your fishing license so that way kayakers and waders could be included as well. Sounds like a long shot but could really help inform new comers on the water and reiterate some of the considerate things that are preached so often amongst anglers


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> I read about flatsworthy on the Texas saltwater magazine a few months ago. I think it was Capt. Jay Watkins that talked about it. Sounds legit. You know what would be awesome? Is if somehow TPWD would make mandatory in order to renew your tags that you passed a short online course on boaters etiquette created by flatsworthy or something. No matter if you duck hunt, run an air boat, fish or cruise. Or also to get your fishing license so that way kayakers and waders could be included as well. Sounds like a long shot but could really help inform new comers on the water and reiterate some of the considerate things that are preached so often amongst anglers


Many of us have mentioned something similar many times. It would be a great idea in my opinion but you will always have people crying about it stating there are enough regulations. I think a majority need regulating!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Many of us have mentioned something similar many times. It would be a great idea in my opinion but you will always have people crying about it stating there are enough regulations. I think a majority need regulating!


This is true. I know it's illegal to damage sea grass via prop scars... That should be preached somehow along with boaters ettiquette by flatsworthy instead of just handing someone a pamphlet at the tpwd office. It amazes me that there is no boaters course required to drive a boat. I'm sure everyone could learn from a course even myself not just the newbies on the water.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Respect your fellow fisherman and respect fish habitat from the marsh all the way to the gulf. We're all on the same team here. Enjoying a sport that god blessed us with and if we start being more respectful to everyone and the waters we all share the benefits would be shared by all.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Where i grew up you weren't allowed to operate a vessel (incl pwc) unless you had a Captains License and your craft had undergone an annual inspection for sea worthiness. I think that's a good rule of thumb, too many people take their vessels and surroundings for granted.

While drifting the bay on Thursday a turd in his pretty new nautic star incl 3 occupants cut my drift off, waved him to say wth, no response - 30mins later he burned right behind my drift again heading in a different direction. His daddy must be proud and friends must think him a hero. So yeah, etiquette, out the window. Made me think of this post.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

GeeTee said:


> Where i grew up you weren't allowed to operate a vessel (incl pwc) unless you had a Captains License and your craft had undergone an annual inspection for sea worthiness. I think that's a good rule of thumb, too many people take their vessels and surroundings for granted.
> 
> While drifting the bay on Thursday a turd in his pretty new nautic star incl 3 occupants cut my drift off, waved him to say wth, no response - 30mins later he burned right behind my drift again heading in a different direction. His daddy must be proud and friends must think him a hero. So yeah, etiquette, out the window. Made me think of this post.


May have ya beat; asshat in a metal boat comes from south to north of me and turns south again after coming across my drift, parks and fishes his bubbles for 10 min and comes back by headed home.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Many of us have mentioned something similar many times. It would be a great idea in my opinion but you will always have people crying about it stating there are enough regulations. I think a majority need regulating!


Yes, people would complain. Even if rules were passed, there's not enough law enforcement to enforce them. Educating people we come in contact with (total strangers) when fishing talk comes up will have some of the best impacts IMO.

Good luck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LA Wader said:


> Yes, people would complain. Even if rules were passed, there's not enough law enforcement to enforce them. Educating people we come in contact with (total strangers) when fishing talk comes up will have some of the best impacts IMO.
> 
> Good luck.


Exactly! How can we expect people to learn if we don't try to help them out and let them know what they are doing wrong? If I see someone having hell at the boat ramp I will ask if they need help and give them some pointers just like my Dad and others taught me. Making someone feel stupid is a sure way to shut them down and not saying anything at all is expecting too much. I am pretty vocal on the water if people get too close or cut off a drift or wade. Being rude is a good way to get in an altercation on the water or at the ramp.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Exactly! Being rude is a good way to get in an altercation...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


That's right!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Well put sir i agree 100%


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's right!


LOL. Pot. Meet kettle.
Kettle. Meet Pot.


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> This is true. I know it's illegal to damage sea grass via prop scars... That should be preached somehow along with boaters ettiquette by flatsworthy instead of just handing someone a pamphlet at the tpwd office. It amazes me that there is no boaters course required to drive a boat. I'm sure everyone could learn from a course even myself not just the newbies on the water.


I do agree most need regulating, and I would be most of the yahoos that tear up the sea grass don't even know they are doing it until the damage is done. Therefor an information course online to renew tags is good. Then nobody can play ignorant.

As far as common sense courtesy while boating that would be a great info to spread to all boaters. Really no law should be made about being courteous but a more info could help to change the culture out there


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> LOL. Pot. Meet kettle.
> Kettle. Meet Pot.


Hey jackass, are you going to post some detogatory **** on every one of my threads? It's getting old. How about you make a helpful post now and then instead of the same old "hate smackdaddy" BS all the time? 
Who's with me?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hey jackass, are you going to post some detogatory **** on every one of my threads? It's getting old. How about you make a helpful post now and then instead of the same old "hate smackdaddy" BS all the time?
> Who's with me?


shut your pie hole


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hey jackass, are you going to post some detogatory **** on every one of my threads? It's getting old. How about you make a helpful post now and then instead of the same old "hate smackdaddy" BS all the time?
> Who's with me?


I put a LOL in there. How is that derogatory?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> shut your pie hole


:cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mont's little buddies can do what they want around here I guess. Once again there goes a good thread.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mont's little buddies can do what they want around here I guess. Once again there goes a good thread.


Don't feed the trolls. Still a great thread none the less.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't care if boats "don't really scare fish"...give people some room for the love of Pete and try to gently slide the anchor in the water if you decide to pull in next to other people that are already on a spot.


Who is this said 'Pete' ?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who is this said 'Pete' ?


I'm thinking it's Mr. Sake.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree 100% sir.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> I'm thinking it's Mr. Sake.


Hey Jackass, thanks for the helpful post. :work:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> Hey Jackass, thanks for the helpful post. :work:


You're welcome.
And I bet you're one of the "little" buddies Pee-Daddy was talking about.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> You're welcome.
> And I bet you're one of the "little" buddies Pee-Daddy was talking about.


I am pretty sure that his comment was about you and Gilbert......even though y'all are both blockheaded fat butts!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mont's little buddies can do what they want around here I guess. Once again there goes a good thread.


HaHa... another whine.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> HaHa... another whine.


x2


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

FREON said:


> I am pretty sure that his comment was about you and Gilbert......even though y'all are both blockheaded fat butts!!!


Gilbert and Louie are German fat arses?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Gilbert and Louie are German fat arses?[/QUOTE
> All I'm saying is that when I saw the thread about the whale being beached in Galveston I checked it out to make sure it wasn't one of them two!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Learn how to quote before you start trying to be funny.
And shut up jackass. You are derailing this fine thread.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Gilbert and Louie are German fat arses?


Shut your pie hole you puerto rican jew


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

If people would get over the concept that they don't own the bay or the fish were trying to catch, everybody would have a much more enjoyable experience. If birds are working, get in line behind the boats that were already there. Don't go blowing in front of them and shut it down to get "your" fish that the other guys are catching. If your drifting a spot and someone is ahead wading, go around. If there's fish stacked up on a reef and there's also boats stacked up on said reef don't try to squeeze in. Wait for the rookies to leave and get in their spot. If your wading and someone cuts in front of your wade, slow down to let them get out in front of you or move around. If someone can't afford a vhull boat don't bash them for going out on a windy day and having to run a shoreline. Heck, that guy may get to fish 4-5 days a year. He can't help it if it's windy on 3 out of the 5 days. In summary, get over yourself. Yes there's dumb people on the water. Yes it's annoying how some people act. Yes, weekend warriors like to pot lick. Yes, people fish croaker and shrimp. Be the bigger man/woman and go find fish elsewhere. I have no problem with explaining to people the proper etiquette of fishing. I do have a problem with guys getting PO'd and burning circles around boats and waders. It's everybody's bay no person on this site owns a square of inch of any bay system in Texas. You don't own a single fish in that honey hole. 

Edit: Guys who fish in shallow entrances/cuts have no right to get upset about boats running by them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

